# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Lets talk Silicone

## Michael

I'm in the process of building a new 55 gallon vivarium.   I would like some guidance on what silicone to use.  I have heard that silicone I can be used but not silicone II.  I have used black silicone on my last build, and also heard brown silicone being used for attaching peat to the background so it blends in. I can only find brown silicone in the silicone II tubes.   Is there a master list for what brands and type are safe to use?  We can ignore the already labeled aquarium safe stuff .  
I also purchased a bottle of gorrilla glue to experiment with for attaching the peat to the background?  Any thoughts on this?

Mike

----------


## Don

> I'm in the process of building a new 55 gallon vivarium.   I would like some guidance on what silicone to use.  I have heard that silicone I can be used but not silicone II.  I have used black silicone on my last build, and also heard brown silicone being used for attaching peat to the background so it blends in. I can only find brown silicone in the silicone II tubes.   Is there a master list for what brands and type are safe to use?  We can ignore the already labeled aquarium safe stuff .  
> I also purchased a bottle of gorrilla glue to experiment with for attaching the peat to the background?  Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Mike


I used the GE Silicone I for my recent build. Only because I was in your shoes and questioning the Silicone II.   I bought the clear version and it worked just fine.

The gorilla glue I used to touch up areas where the 1st application of peat did not take.
When using the gorilla glue I had to wait until it expanded some before pressing in the peat.  
I think doing the whole background in the gorilla would be hard work since it expands like the foam and up to 3 times the size you originally squeezed out.
Its also hard as a rock when dry so trimming would be tough too.

----------


## Michael

Don,

Thanks for the info on the silicone.  

The gorilla glue might just be the ticket for me with this build.  The pond and stone foam I used does not expand as much as the regular great stuff foam.  So I had to keep going back over the same area to build it up.  The issue I encountered was the surface was a lot more irregular with that stuff.  I figured with the expanding glue it might just even out the surface some.  I'm not against trying a new technique with this build.  

I was going to try a clay background but decided against it due to the additional weight.  I would need to move this tank upstairs and wanted it to be a bit easier.  

Mike

----------


## Eric Walker

I have always use the DAP brand 100% silicone. gorilla glue works just fine, but yes it does expand, so be prepaired.

----------


## Leefrogs

Silicone 1 has stronger chemical smell than 2.  I have read more opionions other drend that they've used 2 for years. When I searched I found stories both ways.

----------


## Don

If 2 has less chem smell it could be the way to go because 1 really takes some time for the smell to go away.

----------


## Whistly

Hi can I use a silicone while my frogs are in the enclosure or do they all emit poisonous fumes?
Thanks

----------


## Don

> Hi can I use a silicone while my frogs are in the enclosure or do they all emit poisonous fumes?
> Thanks


You must remove them and the smell will take quite some time to go away which mean a wait to get them back in.  days and depending how much silicone it could be weeks.
Its a pretty strong smell.

----------


## Leefrogs

ya GE 2 and bioseal this is rummored to be ****, by hearsay: be has always used it, even if it wasn't on label 10 years ago. And within 3 hours 2 doesn't barely smell

----------


## Don

> ya GE 2 and bioseal this is rummored to be ****, by hearsay: be has always used it, even if it wasn't on label 10 years ago. And within 3 hours 2 doesn't barely smell


Nice, GE I smells for ever and the wife likes when cover a whole background in the living room... on a cold winter day  ;-)

----------


## bshmerlie

> I'm in the process of building a new 55 gallon vivarium.   I would like some guidance on what silicone to use.  I have heard that silicone I can be used but not silicone II.  I have used black silicone on my last build, and also heard brown silicone being used for attaching peat to the background so it blends in. I can only find brown silicone in the silicone II tubes.   Is there a master list for what brands and type are safe to use?  We can ignore the already labeled aquarium safe stuff .  
> I also purchased a bottle of gorrilla glue to experiment with for attaching the peat to the background?  Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Mike


Mike, is your build going to be a part of the contest?  If so..we need lots of picture.  :Big Grin:

----------


## clownonfire

We have only used GE II as suggested in the terrarium build guides on this forum, and some aquarium-safe silicone when possible (available in pet shops). As Don said, the frogs must be removed from the enclosure. 

The silicone cures in about 24 hours, but I would personally keep the frogs out for a longer time. When we built our vents terrarium, we waited close to 2 weeks before introducing the frogs in.

----------


## Michael

> Mike, is your build going to be a part of the contest? If so..we need lots of picture.


Yes I intend to enter the contest.  I have been taking pictures all along.  I will do one big write up at the end.  Unless people want to see stuff now.

----------


## Michael

> We have only used GE II as suggested in the terrarium build guides on this forum, and some aquarium-safe silicone when possible (available in pet shops). As Don said, the frogs must be removed from the enclosure. 
> 
> The silicone cures in about 24 hours, but I would personally keep the frogs out for a longer time. When we built our vents terrarium, we waited close to 2 weeks before introducing the frogs in.


I was at ACE yesterday and was looking over the silicone selection they had.  They had silicone I in clear and Silicone II in clear, brown..ect.  I did notice that one of the tube in the bin for Silicone II had a label with Bio-Seal on it.  So that made me wonder if all silicone II has Bio-Seal in it.

----------


## clownonfire

> I was at ACE yesterday and was looking over the silicone selection they had.  They had silicone I in clear and Silicone II in clear, brown..ect.  I did notice that one of the tube in the bin for Silicone II had a label with Bio-Seal on it.  So that made me wonder if all silicone II has Bio-Seal in it.


Here's what* John Clare* had to say on BioSeal on my ongoing thread http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...rog-forum.html

"Silicone: I'm actually a chemist. From everything I've read, I believe Bioseal is a bad thing to have around frogs. However, I think we can get away with it well in a thumbnail vivarium because the nasties end up in the drainage layer, which most people will siphon off every now and then. There is no recycling of any chemical residue into the tank, and tadpoles are not raised in it. This is more of a concern in the case of larger frogs that might deposit eggs in a built-in pond which uses the drainage layer water. I have no evidence to give you on whether or not bioseal is harmful, but I have only ever used it in the thumbnail situation and I've not noticed any issues with the frogs."

As for all Silicone II having BioSeal in it, that is a very good question. On a Dart Den thread (Dart Den &bull; View topic - GE Silicone II with the BioSeal *Good* or [b]Not Good[/), one of the members did call GE to ask the question and here is the answer he was given:

"I have read and heard numerous opinions that range from yes to no on weather it is safe to use the silicone with the BioSeal for the terrarium. All in all it has just left me confused and frustrated. So I decided to call the GE Company and see if I could get to the bottom of this. I spoke to one of the representatives and to whom my surprise told me that the silicone that they are selling now with the BIoSeal (mold and mildew inhibitor) is the same silicone product that they were selling before. The only difference is that for proprietary reasons the couldnt have the logo on the tubs before. So unless they are lying or dont know what they are talking about it is safe. Or is it? Who to trust......."

Ill take a picture of the GE Silicone II tubes I had purchased for the new azureus tank we are building (we decided to use clay instead). We do not have the BioSeal label on them, at least not the ones we purchased.

----------


## Leefrogs

Thanks for calling. Ya I googled this issue months ago and I saw a post somewhere that the guy called GE also. He got the answer that bioseal is in 1 also and has been used in there fir over 10 years. It's a marketing ploy, he said it was a legal isue also, as GE silicone was used in all tanks and the parent company to the existing aquarium silcone used on industrial level.  It's a great debate, I used it cuz nothing else availibe within 60 miles

----------


## Michael

> Thanks for calling. Ya I googled this issue months ago and I saw a post somewhere that the guy called GE also. He got the answer that bioseal is in 1 also and has been used in there fir over 10 years. It's a marketing ploy, he said it was a legal isue also, as GE silicone was used in all tanks and the parent company to the existing aquarium silcone used on industrial level. It's a great debate, I used it cuz nothing else availibe within 60 miles


Well this just leaves me all the more confused.  :EEK!:  

With all the debate that has gone on over the years in regards to safe silicone for aquarium use and such.  Its a wonder that somebody with access to a lab has not taken the time to research this very topic.

----------


## Leefrogs

I think GE does this themselves.  They'd have to. Kurt says it's a no no, but why would the better one smell 10X worse than the bad 1(#2)??? Supose all chemicals are gone when it's cured? I say google it and read every debate on this subject

----------


## bshmerlie

I have used GE 1 labeled windows and doors for years.  In everything from fresh water tanks to saltwater tanks to frog tanks and it has never harmed anything.  I have used it as recent as six months ago on my firebelly tank with no ill effects.  Just make sure it does not have any mold or mildew preventative additives and it will be fine. Stay away from the ones that say kitchen and bath.

----------

